# What Bbq To Buy?



## The Murphy's (May 10, 2013)

2014 will be our 2nd season with our 2013 292BH and I'm thinking of purchasing a new BBQ to replace our Coleman Roadmate which has served us well over the past 6 seasons.

I would like to find a quality BBQ to take advantage of the quick connect, but are there attachments that will allow both the BBQ and outside stove to run together.

Any feedback on what we should purchase would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

You need to look for a grill with the pressure regulator and the flame adjustment are separate. Any portable Weber grill meets this requirement and is easily adaptable to be used with the trailer propane system. You just need to remove the regulator and add a pigtail. Examples below of what I did.





DAN


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

The Murphy said:


> 2014 will be our 2nd season with our 2013 292BH and I'm thinking of purchasing a new BBQ to replace our Coleman Roadmate which has served us well over the past 6 seasons.
> 
> I would like to find a quality BBQ to take advantage of the quick connect, but are there attachments that will allow both the BBQ and outside stove to run together.
> 
> ...


I would also look for one that will fit in your pass thru ....


----------



## The Murphy's (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I think I would like a grill with a stainless steel drill vs the coated enamel.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

The Murphy said:


> Thanks for the comments. I think I would like a grill with a stainless steel drill vs the coated enamel.


I have seen stainless steel grills that are specifically made for RV's, but they are pricey as I recall. Webers do a nice job and are easily adaptable to hook up to the RV propane system.

Funny, I click on the link in your post for the "stainless steel drill" and is takes me to an ebay auction for pickup bed rails!????









DAN


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a Coleman Roadtrip grill and like it (its very similar to your Roadmate), but its a pain to clean. I finally quit trying to clean it and just take it to the car wash and blast it off when I wash my truck after each trip. It can be adapted to hook into the camper with a fitting and a whip line because the regulator is removable and separate from the burner control, I just haven't done it yet

I have the RVQ Barbie that came with my 312BH and it plugs right into the camper with the supplied hose and is unregulated. Its nothing fancy, but its easy to clean. Personally I think my next one will be a Weber Q200 or 220 and I'll adapt it to replace the RVQ and hook directly into the camper.

One thing to watch when you make your hoses for the adapter setup. Several male and female propane quick connect fittings may appear very similar but are not actually made to mate together. Check the numbers on them and make sure you match the pieces so you don't have leakage. I know I have seen other posts on this forum regarding this as well, but double check them to be sure.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Jewellfamily said:


> One thing to watch when you make your hoses for the adapter setup. Several male and female propane quick connect fittings may appear very similar but are not actually made to mate together. Check the numbers on them and make sure you match the pieces so you don't have leakage. I know I have seen other posts on this forum regarding this as well, but double check them to be sure.


You are correct, the RV connectors are not the same as the standard quick disconnect connectors you can get at you local hardware store. They look identical, but they will not work. Fortunately, it is not hard to get the RV connectors at your local RV store or oneline.

DAN


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I thought about adapting the grill i had with my RV to plug into the quick-connect, but decided I'd prefer not to be tethered to the RV. I has a Grill-to-Go which used the small 2 lb canisters. I choose that route because it allowed me complete flexibility on where to set up my grill station and allowed me to use the grill for other activities where the RV was not available.

Just something to consider. Good Luck, Glenn


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

GlenninTexas said:


> I thought about adapting the grill i had with my RV to plug into the quick-connect, but decided I'd prefer not to be tethered to the RV. I has a Grill-to-Go which used the small 2 lb canisters. I choose that route because it allowed me complete flexibility on where to set up my grill station and allowed me to use the grill for other activities where the RV was not available.
> 
> Just something to consider. Good Luck, Glenn


I adapted my Weber so I can go both ways. I took the regulator and put it on a pigtail as well, so I can use canisters or I can hook to the trailer. I have used both methods.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

All of the Webers lend themselves well to this kind of conversion. While there is not really a problem using a pigtail attached to the grill as shown in a previous post, it's not necessary as the male QC fitting can easily be attached to the grill after removing the regulator and mates with the the coupling as shown in the photos below.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Link in my sig has pics of my Weber Q200 setup. It's in the Sabre album and is similar to what Bob posted just above.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Get a Small Weber or something like that, there is no substitute for Charcoal, I never cook on Propane


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

My wife and I were at the BB-Q store yesterday shopping for a new grill for the house. Impressed with the big Weber, we also looked at the small portable Webers mentioned here. 
But, on the way home, we made a stop at Costco for the usual weekly food items. We came across this little guy for $100-. I think it might work out well with the "quick connect". 
At the grill there is a male 3/8" flare with a 3' rubber feed line, and regulator at the fitting to the tank. I plan to get the appropriate length hose and fittings to utilize the quick connect on the trailer. Save the included 3' supply and regulator for other uses, (should the need arise). 
The unit from Costco is slightly different than this photo, but essentially the same.
We're going to try it this weekend with a traditional cylinder, so we can determine how long a supply line we'll need. I will report back.
Dave


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

deepvee16 said:


> My wife and I were at the BB-Q store yesterday shopping for a new grill for the house. Impressed with the big Weber, we also looked at the small portable Webers mentioned here.
> But, on the way home, we made a stop at Costco for the usual weekly food items. We came across this little guy for $100-. I think it might work out well with the "quick connect".
> At the grill there is a male 3/8" flare with a 3' rubber feed line, and regulator at the fitting to the tank. I plan to get the appropriate length hose and fittings to utilize the quick connect on the trailer. Save the included 3' supply and regulator for other uses, (should the need arise).
> The unit from Costco is slightly different than this photo, but essentially the same.
> ...


Forgot to post the photo...


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

deepvee16 said:


> My wife and I were at the BB-Q store yesterday shopping for a new grill for the house. Impressed with the big Weber, we also looked at the small portable Webers mentioned here.
> But, on the way home, we made a stop at Costco for the usual weekly food items. We came across this little guy for $100-. I think it might work out well with the "quick connect".
> At the grill there is a male 3/8" flare with a 3' rubber feed line, and regulator at the fitting to the tank. I plan to get the appropriate length hose and fittings to utilize the quick connect on the trailer. Save the included 3' supply and regulator for other uses, (should the need arise).
> The unit from Costco is slightly different than this photo, but essentially the same.
> ...


Forgot to post the photo...
View attachment 9234

[/quote]

We used this grill over the weekend and are very pleased with it. I hooked it up to the quick connect on the trailer, and the gas flow and pressure is perfect. It's a winner!


----------



## The Murphy's (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply...can you provide me a photo with how you connected to your quick connect?
Thanks


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

We have been using a stainless steel grill made by the Holland company. They make several taller, free standing grills, but they also make what they call the Holland Companion. Its a table top size version. Very nice grill made in North Carolina and guaranteed for the life of the grill. Its not a cheap grill, but it will most likely be the last one you'll every have to buy. It basically cooks like an oven and its guaranteed not to flare up, which i can atest, it does not flare up. You cook everything by time. They're motto is "if you're looking, you're not cooking." It takes a while to cook anything on it, but you don't have to stay by the grill and monitor it, you just come back at the appropriate time and flip your meat or whatever is on the grill. If you google Holland grills, you should find their website. I'm sure it could be hooked up to a quick connect just like any other gas grill type. Anyways, it works well for us and I enjoy throwing something on the grill, and not having to stay nearby to monitor it. Good luck.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Murphy said:


> Thanks for the reply...can you provide me a photo with how you connected to your quick connect?
> Thanks


I read you previous post regarding the desire for a stainless grill surface. This "Nexgrill" from Costco is a porcelain coated grate. I would prefer stainless as well. But, I figure by the time this grate is shot, we'll be ready for something new anyway. 
I have not yet rigged a long supply line. I merely tested compatibility by using a male/male adapter to connect the existing line to the factory outside stove. I didn't want the expense of a custom line and a bunch of fittings, only to find out there wasn't enough flow or pressure.
Ultimately we want to be able to use the factory stove, and also have the grill and Coleman stove on a table a little but away from the trailer. Still experimenting....


----------



## The Murphy's (May 10, 2013)

Got the Nexgrill grill, added a 2nd quick connect and a 10 foot hose...very happy so far!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a Large Big Green Egg here at home I am thinking of getting a Mini Big Green Egg for the Outback. It is small enough that it cam be transported.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is my grill.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here is my grill.


gotta love your style man!


----------

